# ...c-shock.moonbathe.lightfuL...



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 14, 2007)

*










yaaaaaaaay pLaytime!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*​


----------



## resin (Jun 14, 2007)

congrats on everything i love it!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 14, 2007)

what is in the middle picture? btw.. nice little haul


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_what is in the middle picture? btw.. nice little haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*thanxXx! they are MaybeLLine Expert Wear Eye Shadow Singles... they're reaLLy great 'n i got them for about $2 each @ waLmart... very gOod coLor payoff... try them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_*thanxXx! they are MaybeLLine Expert Wear Eye Shadow Singles... they're reaLLy great 'n i got them for about $2 each @ waLmart... very gOod coLor payoff... try them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
Yes I have one, Night Sky that I got in a clearance bin @ CVS for $2 as well.  Love it.  It's a *TRUE BLACK FROST*, not a matte with sparkles.  Many companies haven't been able to achieve that.  The texture is very silky and it applies and blends like a dream.

I kept this one for ME, at home - I'd been looking for this very thing for years.





Yay, Maybelline!!!


----------



## clamster (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_*thanxXx! they are MaybeLLine Expert Wear Eye Shadow Singles... they're reaLLy great 'n i got them for about $2 each @ waLmart... very gOod coLor payoff... try them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 

Yes some Maybelline shadows are really good some aren't I have a trio in _breezy bronzes _and I love it!! They blend well and when you use a good base they last long too. At first they don't look that pretty but they can work well.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_*










yaaaaaaaay pLaytime!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​_

 
Is that a rug or a beadspread? I love it!!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Yes I have one, Night Sky that I got in a clearance bin @ CVS for $2 as well.  Love it.  It's a *TRUE BLACK FROST*, not a matte with sparkles.  Many companies haven't been able to achieve that.  The texture is very silky and it applies and blends like a dream.

I kept this one for ME, at home - I'd been looking for this very thing for years.





Yay, Maybelline!!!_

 
*yOo shouLd try the rest of them tOo... i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 antiqued jade!!! 






 4 maybeLLine!!!    *​


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_Yes some Maybelline shadows are really good some aren't I have a trio in breezy bronzes and I love it!! They blend well and when you use a good base they last long too. At first they don't look that pretty but they can work well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*most of these actuaLLy look great in the container... i didn't get a coupLe onLy cuz i thought they were tOo duLL or i have a simiLar coLor aLready... oOoh have to try breezy bronzes! thanxXx 4 the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Is that a rug or a beadspread? I love it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
*





 i got a coupLe of PMs about the leopard print tOo! most of everything i have is leopard print butt this is actuaLLy a body piLLow mah mom gave me... i'LL ask her where she got it 'n i'LL get back to yOo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice stuff...


What is the quad??


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*thanxXx it's doLLymix from the danse coLLection...    *​


----------

